# Does your baby try to put the WHOLE pacifier into his/her mouth?



## Emily's Mama (Apr 22, 2007)

I've read a lot about parents whose babies use pacifiers giving them to them while driving to soothe them. Good idea, but it makes me nervous. We've just started using a pacifier, as DD2 is 5 months old now and has started wanting to suck a lot more. We usually just use it after I put her to sleep, usually nursing, and then pop it in her mouth so I can attend to DD1.

But if I sometimes give it to her while she;s still awake, she tries to shove the entire thing into her mouth, and is very close to being successful! It scares the dickens out of me and makes me think there's no way I could give it to her when driving, as I cannot even see her in the car seat!







:

I"m assuming babies rarely do this or are injured by this, or else so many pacifiers wouldn't be on the market and be used. Or does this actually happen with any regularity? Has your baby fit the whole thing in it's mouth, and if so, was there any injury or emergency?


----------



## appalachianwomyn (Dec 31, 2008)

My DS has done this for many months and still does at 9 mo. It is really scary, he can almost get it all in. Still, I think even if he did get the whole thing in his mouth it won't fit/block his windpipe... it will just remain in his mouth. His nasal passage will still be open too. I only give DS a paci for sleep and extreme fussing in the car. For peace of mind get a child mirror for the car.


----------



## Delicateflower (Feb 1, 2009)

Did you know that this is why those holes are on the sides of them. The have to be a specific size so you can use them to pry it out of their mouth


----------



## annekka (Nov 19, 2001)

Yep, my LO does this all the time, starting since she was old enough to use her hands. We switched to the largest sized paci to help discourage this. I was worried too, but it never hurt her in any way or got stuck or anything. Still, when I see her do it I assume she isn't interested in comfort sucking and I give her a teether instead. Also when she starts chomp, chomp, chomping on it, I give her something more appropriate for chomping.

She likes the Nuk-style paci best, and her new thing is pulling them out and putting it back in upside-down. I think she just likes the different sensations inside her mouth. Mostly now we just use them at bed, naptime, and when she's fussy in the car.


----------

